# 2 types of Electric blue Sciaenochromis fryeri ?



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello,
I did have a young Electric blue Sciaenochromis fryeri , found out it was female. Went to My local LfS store to see if they had males for sale.......They did have males and i got a nice 4inch male but.....
When i google "Electric blue Sciaenochromis fryeri" it doesn't look like mine. Mine has yellow egg spots on the annul fin and small yellow spots on the Caudal fin. Has a white blaze on the Dorsal fin. Depending on his mood its light blue to blue to dark blue with bands.

My LFS owner told me there are 2 verities of this type of species from the African lakes. The one i have and the other that has the white blaze from head to Dorsal fin and caudal fin is red//orange on one type , egg spots on the other.

This information true? correct? or was i feed garbage?


----------



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

pic


----------



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

pic


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Is it really light blue or is it the lighting? Fryeri are normally much darker. There are variations between collection points, but coming from a lfs I would think these were closer to the generic Florida fish farm version.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

The two types of "electric blue" african cichlids I have heard of or seen (aside from the electric blue johanni) are Sciaenochromis fryeri and Sciaenochromis ahli. I am not intelligent enough to speak to the specific differences between the two, but neither look like the fish you posted.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ahli is not a valid name for the fish, although it is quite common. Sciaenochromis fryeri is the proper name.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

_Sciaenochromis ahli_ is a valid name, just not the correct name for the common Electric Blue Sciaenochromis. It is a very different looking fish, and rare in the hobby.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap/Ahli" is found in many places, and there are kinda of a north race and a south race but they vary a little. The southern races have more of a white forehead blaze sometimes called "Iceberg", while the north seem more slender and don't have as large as white blaze. Hard to really distinguish for sure.

Plus, hybrids are very common. Sometimes they are mixed with Aulonocara.

also, the anal fin may change as the fish matures, so that is not a very good way to identify.


----------



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

fascinating information, thanks all. The fish looks really nice..... but i m not sure if i will keep it now as i wanted a proper Sciaenochromis fryeri . :-? :roll:


----------



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

Leaning on keeping the fish....


----------



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

"
Re: 2 types of Electric blue Sciaenochromis fryeri ?
Postby james1983 » Thu May 17, 2018 4:39 am

Is it really light blue or is it the lighting? Fryeri are normally much darker. There are variations between collection points, but coming from a lfs I would think these were closer to the generic Florida fish farm version."
Its light blue to blue mostly. not a dark blue at all. only gets dark blue with bands when it is showing off it muscles to other males . Very peaceful fish all in all. so far........


----------

